# Lüneburger Heide



## jojo82 (11. November 2008)

Hallo ,wollte mal fragen ob es hier Leute gibt, die aus der Lüneburger Heide 
kommen ?? Alleine fahren macht einsam


----------



## Begu (14. November 2008)

Hi JoJo 82
Erzähl mal bissel, aus welcher Ecke von Hermann Löns kommst Du den ?
Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo82 (15. November 2008)

Landkreis Soltau Fallingbostel
Stadt Munster 
nähe Heidepark .........
und selber


----------



## Begu (17. November 2008)

Landkreis Soltau Fallingbostel
Stadt Soltau
nähe Heidepark .........
hi hi stimmt wirklich.Wenn wir mal fahren wollen hier meine Tel.
sind meisten 2-3 Leute .Immer locker drauf schon mittleres Alter 
Cappuccino.zwischendurch darf nicht fehlen.
Fahren RR und MTB .Touren können kurz sein wenn wir trailen
können aber auch mal an die 100 km mit RR gehen .Wir wollen nur Spass.Kein Km-bolzen oder mit Stechuhr im Gelände.
Festnetz:05191.15460 Blumen Füllhorn
od. 0160 925 328 77
Gruß Bernd.
Nächsten 14 Tage keine Zeit da Advent und Hoffentlich viel zu tun 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2009)

Moin,
klinke mich mal ein. Bin im April/Mai (langes Wochenende) als Koch bei einer Jugendfreizeit in Fallingbostel und möchte während der Tage gerne die Gegend unsicher machen. Fahrt ihr XC oder eher ruppig?


----------



## celkev2009 (19. Januar 2009)

Hier noch eine mögliche "Klinke" www.rst-heidekreis.de


----------



## hsjunior (16. Februar 2009)

jojo82 schrieb:


> Hallo ,wollte mal fragen ob es hier Leute gibt, die aus der Lüneburger Heide
> kommen ?? Alleine fahren macht einsam


 

Moin moin

ich ( Bj. 70 ) komme aus Kakenstorf und hät auch lust ´ne lockere Runde zu drehen 

Wann und wo fährst du denn so ??


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Februar 2009)

Moin, bin selber Buchholzer. Als Anlaufpunkt wäre auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297571&page=5&highlight=heidebiker
der Thread zu empfehlen. Ist zwar etwas angerostet, aber die Leute fahren alle noch, musst dich nur mal melden, dann gibts auch ne Antwort.


----------

